# Toddler/Infant double babywearing...



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Those of you who double-wear your toddler and baby (I know you're out there!!) what carriers do you use? Anyone have pics?

I won't be doing this for a long while yet, but I was having a conversation about it recently and I'm curious!!

How heavy before the whole contraption no longer works?

If all goes to plan, my 95th percentile DD will be right around 2 when #2 arrives and things start getting tricky.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

My preference is for front and back babywearing rather than one on each side, with newborn on the front and toddler on the back. I like using some combo of stretchy wrap -- mei tai -- soft structured carrier.

So, for example, I could do:

newborn in stretchy wrap on front, with toddler on back in mei tai or SSC
newborn on front in mei tai, with toddler on back in SSC
both newborn and toddler in mei tais
newborn on front in mei tai, and toddler on back in SSC
For me, it makes the most sense to have the baby on the front because a) she's the one who needs more access to the breasts and b) it's more ergonomic to carry the smaller on the front and the heavier on the back.


----------



## renaissanceed (Aug 2, 2005)

I always do babe on front, toddler in back, usually in a MT/MT combo, occasionally an SSC/MT combo and once in a MT/RS combo.

Here are some links to pics:

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...d/IMGP1449.jpg

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...d/IMG_3932.jpg

It is possible!


----------



## Otterella (Oct 13, 2007)

I haven't done it yet, but I'm planning on doing a double mei tai arrangement. I have one that is wide bodied and low backed (great for toddler) and one that is high backed and narrow bodied (great for infant).


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *renaissanceed* 
I always do babe on front, toddler in back, usually in a MT/MT combo, occasionally an SSC/MT combo and once in a MT/RS combo.

Here are some links to pics:

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...d/IMGP1449.jpg

http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/d...d/IMG_3932.jpg

It is possible!

Oh that's very cool. So for the MT/MT setup, do you put the toddler on, then wrap the for the newborn's MT around the toddler in her MT? How do you do that without having shoulder straps in the older kiddo's way?

Thanks for the pics! You are a very cool (and strong!) mama!


----------



## renaissanceed (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:

So for the MT/MT setup, do you put the toddler on, then wrap the for the newborn's MT around the toddler in her MT? How do you do that without having shoulder straps in the older kiddo's way?
I actually put the babe on first and then do the toddler with ruck style straps. The baby is likely to be first on, last off so that works best.


----------

